# Need Info And Help On Sikkens Exterior House Stain Cetol 1 And Cetol 23 Plus



## JRSpainting (Jun 22, 2010)

Iam in the process of staining a house that has previoulsy had sikkens on it and the client would like to have it redone whats the best method to redo the house without having to do 3 coats or do u have to iam not familiar at all with the product do i wash the home by the preperation and just do the top coat one more time then maintence coat ? anyone familiar with the product and he has an addition that someone addedd on to his house and its shades lighter and he wants it to match his house color which is darker ... do i need to strip tyhe addition to darken it ? or wash and 3 coat the stain its oil based so i need proper info on how to work with this product its my first time with it thanks.......


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

You have many things going on with this home, let me see if I can cover all of them.

1st

You need to prep the existing wood. Depending on how much needs to be done, this could be washing and light sanding, or completely stripped...pictures will help. 

The new wood needs to be bleached and power washed using a solution of TSP, Bleach and water. 4oz TSP, 1 quart bleach and 3 quarts water.

2nd

Forget about cetol 1 & 23 Plus. Use Cetol Log & Siding. Same colors, same finish, in a higher solids 2 coat system. Depending on how worn the old finish is, it could take 1 coat, or 2 of the Log & Siding for a uniform color. If its in decent shape, 1 coat Log & Siding and 1 coat of Cetol Maintenance.

3rd

Start on the new wood, after the existing is finished. You will probably have to play with different color combinations to get the new portions to blend with the existing. (example ) 1 coat L&S Teak 085, and 1 coat Cedar 077. Sometimes you will need to use different colors than what was originally used on the home when new wood is added.


----------



## mwaters27 (Aug 21, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> You have many things going on with this home, let me see if I can cover all of them.
> 
> 1st
> 
> ...


Couldnt have broke it down any simpler. I have done this on a dozen homes and buildings and its the exact way I approach it and it always works. Cetol is a great product when used properly!


----------



## DCcenter (Nov 3, 2010)

These guys got you on the right track. Just try not to cry when you see the price of sikkens log and siding  Worth it though, in terms of the quality of the product and in the time and effort its going to save you.

If you've got a nice paint store around you, see if you can get a sample of the old siding. Bring in the sample, as well as a piece of the new siding (after prep), and they should be able to get something close for you. Alot of Sikkens dealers have small sample jars and if they know you are getting some Log and Siding, they'd be smart to play around with different colors on the siding you bring in. You may have to buy a gallon of two different colors and mix them in a certain proportion, but whatever works.


----------

